# Milk float any good for parts?



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my milkfloat motor. It is 12" diameter and 19" long.


One potential problem is that the motor will be old, low speed and very heavy. The general consensus is that I shouldn't run mine more then 3600rpm as the armature windings are soldered to the comm bars and with high amps and high speed the solder will soften and be flung out causing failure.

However, that may not need to be a problem if it is within the parameters that you want to use it for.


----------



## Denzil68 (May 19, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the video link! 
Im keeping my gearbox (clutchless) so 3600 rpm would be more than enough for me.
Motor weight is always an issue yes, but would it really be that much heavier than anything else?
Ive got a Peugoet Boxer van, about 1700 kg, but dont carry much load in it, Im looking for a 20 mile (total) range at 35 mph.
What do you you use your motor in, and what sort of performance do you get?

Cheers, Dennis


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't managed to get mine into my car yet so I can't tell if or how it would work.
Range and performance will be as much, if not more, affected by the batteries and controller.


----------

